# moth ID please



## mrblue (May 30, 2008)

hey, does anyone know what type of moth this is? preferably scientific name. it was in a butterfly house in a local park. thanks.


----------



## Andrew (May 30, 2008)

Looks like an Atlas Moth.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 31, 2008)

It is a male Atlas Moth (Attacus atlas)


----------



## mrblue (Jun 2, 2008)

thank you both very much!


----------



## Orin (Jun 4, 2008)

mrblue said:


> thank you both very much!


They had them about ten years ago at the butterfly greenhouse at the Cleveland Zoo but they got rid of them since the A. atlas found a few different types of the various tropical trees acceptable for egg laying (it was neat seeing all the caterpillars going to town since lepidopteran exhibits almost never include larvae) but that was the end of them.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 4, 2008)

ye attacus atlas or attacus ceacar, here in amsterdam in a zoo they hav a few there huge and pretty impressive. too bad they only live 13 days...


----------

